# The Zed - 2 months, 7k miles and my first mod!



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well its been a great couple of months!!!

Well over 7k miles now, and the engine bedded in properly. I've really been enjoying driving it. Its a totally different ownership experience to the TT. I don't get in and think "everyone, look at MEEEE" like sometimes I used to. I do, however, just get in a love the drive...!!

First mods sorted this weekend - a very basic one (NISMO radiator cap) which raises the coolant pressure slightly (!) and a slightly more interesting one - a JWT "Popcharger" - essentially removing the standard airbox and panel air filter, installing a heatshield and huge cone filter instead....

Result? More hp and torque (undoubtedly), a much more meaty sound, and something that looks great under the bonnet.

Only thing is, I now want a new exhaust too....!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Good to hear you got the "Popcharger" fitted. I'll try and get to see you this week for a listen


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Good to hear you got the "Popcharger" fitted. I'll try and get to see you this week for a listen Â


But he is a traitor within Adastral. ;D

Several Zs around Adastral these days. I think this car will be very popular as it is cheap and cheerful not expensive like the TT.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Adastral


 ???

Nice one Tim - now if you could get an APR style exhaust for the Z - with that engine ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

James

I've seen a couple of lovely ones. One "Invidia" (single pipe with two enormous (117mm I think?) tips on huge barrel cans....)



















The other, a full dual pipe "Stillen"......










(Actually seen both of those in the flesh, still in boxes.....)

If you want to hear some in action (I actually think it'll be the NISMO one I go with)

http://www.zfilms.org/SportZMag/DynoDay2003/

NISMO one is available for about Â£750. Nice and noisy, modest bhp / torque increase. Should be fun!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lord V - there might be a couple around Adastral these days. Mine, a silver one and maybe 1 other that I've seen. But the entire allocation for this year is 1300. Add on the <900 there is already in the country, and that makes a VERY small number of cars available....

Common? I think not. Not if Nissan stay true to their predicted level of imports.

Cheap? Hmmmmm. At over Â£28k, its more than I paid for my TT brand new 

Its certainly f-ing cheerful tho. I'm getting huge smiles.....

<edited by KST>


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

That Stillen system looks so good - lovely design and pipework 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

James

Absolute work of art, having seen it in the flesh.

I was starting to wonder why the 350z exhausts were all working out SO much more expensive than (say) a Milltek or whatever for the TT.

That's until I actually SAW one....

The Stillen must contain at least THREE times the metalwork of my APR system...... awesome to look at.

The guy who sold me the popcharger (and who does a lot of Jap import parts) is fitting the Stillen system to his own 350z. Its over Â£1100+VAT

;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So much money for an exhaust? 

It looks like it is certified from CIA...check the first picture.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jesus H, 7000 miles in 2 months, thats some travelling.

Hope you liked the photos i sent you by SMS (sorry they were only taken with my phone), but i spotted a proper modded Z350 outside the Galeria Mall in Houston & i thought you might like them.

I actually got approached by the Mall security, as the Yanks don't have camera phones or MMS yet, so the Guard thought i was up to something very strange 

Wish i'd had my proper camera, as the car was wearing some very sexy wheels & the brakes & discs looked awesome. Front spoiler was a bit OTT, with only about 5cm clearance at the front


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> The Stillen must contain at least THREE times the metalwork of my APR system...... awesome to look at.


Nice piece of work - looks more like the fuel feed system for the space shuttles main engines ;D

You've got to get it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stillen looks like it was designed for gas flow rather than Chav Factor 10 of the other one made with bean cans. 

New radiator cap..... :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Jesus H, 7000 miles in 2 months, thats some travelling.


Ditto. I have had my Boxster 6 months & only covered 4500 miles! I am not sure how it is so low. I had my TT for 18months & did 25k miles, whereas at this rate I will struggle to reach 10k miles...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

